

Update to Amazon's Flow app adds text recognition capabilities - 8ig8
http://www.a9.com/whatwedo/mobile-technology/flow-powered-by-amazon/

======
8ig8
From the posted link, the new features:

> Scan phone numbers and URLs: Flow can decode phone numbers and URLs, so you
> can quickly scan and dial a number or launch a website.

> Scan and copy small snippets of text. Our "Snippets" Beta feature lets you
> decode and copy small chunks of text, or trigger searches.

